# Delta 2 and RBA Head Combo - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/2/15)

The Delta 2 and RBA Head Combo is now in stock 

Get it here: *http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/delta-2-joytech*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

